# Infusoria



## Fiske (30 Aug 2020)

Anyone got a good proven way of growing infusoria for fry? 
Seems like my pumila didn't waste any time


----------



## steveno (30 Aug 2020)

Hiya Fisker, I've use a prodict call Liquifry to encourage infusoria, thou i can't guarantee.


----------



## Fiske (30 Aug 2020)

steveno said:


> Hiya Fisker, I've use a prodict call Liquifry to encourage infusoria, thou i can't guarantee.


Liquifry ain't available to me at the moment, hence the question. 
Looking for something old school.


----------



## Majsa (30 Aug 2020)

I’ve used escarole (the green lettuce type) in a bigger glass jar with a wide opening. I let the escarole soften in boiled water, let it cool down and then top up with tank water. It’s good to add some mulm or organic stuff from the tank as well. Place in a bright warm location, preferably two or more jars so that you can refresh them at different times. But it can take at a least a week for a culture to develop. The water should first get cloudy or milky (bacterial bloom) and then “foggy” (infusoria). I wouldn’t know how to speed things up. Do you have a microscope to check?


----------



## Fiske (30 Aug 2020)

Ok. Seems I'm on the right track then. Didn't have to much greens in the house for the first batch I made friday. Haricots and spinach. It's rather cloudy and smelly now. Will make another batch today with a cabbage leaf. 
They took me with my pants down so to speak; I did notice a bubblenest thursday, but I didn't know he had done the deed. But friday I could see all the little tails from the hanging fry. They're just about to go free swimming now. He has moved them several times, but is just about to lose interest.


----------



## Fiske (30 Aug 2020)

No microscope, unfortunately. But just checked online for a cheapish one I might get


----------



## dw1305 (30 Aug 2020)

Hi all,
Same as @Majsa


Fiske said:


> Anyone got a good proven way of growing infusoria for fry?


Jar, rainwater, small amount of hay (dried grass), very small amount of filter mulm, placed on light windowsill. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Buce (30 Aug 2020)

Marks aquatics on YouTube has a vid on this


----------



## Majsa (30 Aug 2020)

Fiske said:


> No microscope, unfortunately. But just checked online for a cheapish one I might get



I guess it’s not really necessary, but it’s interesting to see what (and how much) is in there, last time I saw paramecium and rotifers.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





Majsa said:


> last time I saw paramecium and rotifers.


You will definitely get them again, they are pretty much universal.





cheers Darrel


----------



## Fiske (2 Sep 2020)

Oh. This is fun.


----------



## Fiske (3 Sep 2020)

Fiske said:


> Oh. This is fun.
> 
> View attachment 153645View attachment 153646



Those were from the bird basin in the garden. 
My own efforts at growing infusoria has failed miserably so far. Dunno where I'm screwing up. 
One has dry grass, rainwater and a bit of mulm (from substrate, not filter). The other has rainwater, mulm and a blanched cabbage. The haricots thing got too nasty and got thrown out on the 6th day, after I held my nose and checked in the scope. 
Do I need more mulm to 'seed'? How important are light/temperature? This ought to be easier than falling over... 
I still spot 1-2 fry occasionally, and as a fairly mulmy 2 year old lowtech tank, there ought to be a bit for them to find here and there. But still


----------



## dw1305 (3 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





Fiske said:


> Oh. This is fun.


A stalked <"Ciliate Protozoan"> and something close to <"_Paramecium">. _


Fiske said:


> Those were from the bird basin in the garden.





Fiske said:


> One has dry grass, rainwater and a bit of mulm (from substrate, not filter).





Fiske said:


> Do I need more mulm to 'seed'?


You can use use the dry grass culture and an innoculum from the bird bath.





Fiske said:


> How important are light/temperature?


I like reasonably warm and light, if you get a "green water" bloom that is a result, and just as good for your fry. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Fiske (3 Sep 2020)

Yeah, I was wondering about using an inoculum from the bird bath, but worried (unnecessarily?) about the risk of introducing parasites or something... I will try that ASAP.

Some kind of Vorticella I think, for the stalked ciliate, btw. There was plenty of rotifers too, at least 2 kinds.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Sep 2020)

Hi all,





Fiske said:


> Some kind of Vorticella I think, for the stalked ciliate, btw.


Yes, likely <"to be _Vorticella_">_._


Fiske said:


> but worried (unnecessarily?) about the risk of introducing parasites or something..


Pretty safe I think, you will probably have a <"_Haematococcus_"> innoculum as well.

cheers Darrel


----------

